

Show HN: Gitty for GitHub - strickland
http://my.mstrick.com/gittyappweb

======
sunnyratilal
Gitty is a fantastic app just launched today. It makes managing your GitHub
really easy.

The UI is absolutely beautiful and highly recommend it for anyone out there
using GitHub.

Go grab it now! [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gitty-for-
github/id645696309...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gitty-for-
github/id645696309?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

------
icecreammatt
This app is great for reading notifications on the go. I've been testing it
for a few weeks and definitely prefer it to visiting the website on my phone.

------
shaunmoynihan
Fantastic app that's sure to be a favorite across the development community

